# what does open chat mean to you? is it useless?



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

i am actually one of the members that genuinely likes jodi and wishes she didn't get given so much shit. i don't have any infractions but this might get me one or two who knows. 

people who loathe open chat and wish it would close shouldn't be the ones policing it.

most seem to have the attitude that it serves no purpose and all that

*a lot of us have a lot more to learn than we have to contribute but open chat still makes us part of a fitness community and believe it or not we don't just hang out here for nothing. 
*
*jodi is the only one that knows how much but i have lost a lot of weight since coming to im and am in the best shape i have been in in 16 years. i'm getting $13,000 in early november and the first things on my list to do were to buy more exercise equipment, try some supps for the first time ever and for me and Tess to become elite members. Tesla has lost 10 pounds since she joined and has known a lot of you for years. *

foreman was not that bad and i for one really don't think he was acting so outrageous the other night. he took some pretty hard blows too. people that are supporting him have spent hundreds of hours in open chat and knew him better than most. right now people think i'm crazy because i won't just drop the school abusing my son. it is hard to keep your mouth shut when you genuinely think something is wrong and you want to make it right. that is what was up with foreman the other night. 

*open chat makes this place fun. there have been days i felt like dying n have come here and laughed at the stupid shit being said. it's pretty cool to have a place to go that makes you smile and laugh out loud when everything else in your life has been shit that day. it's nice to "see" the same faces and be around friends. which despite this being the internet a lot of us are.*

someone that thinks open chat is just a pointless, useless shithole should not patrol it. if you don't think a game preserve or a club should exist to begin with maybe you wouldn't be suitable to work there either. i'm just making a point and i hope you can keep from taking it personal i honestly am not trying to attack anyone at all.

*open chat is an important part of im. did you ever work at a place that had it's own softball team? i have and it fucking rocks. it is completely irrelevant to the job but an essential part of creating unity and camaraderie in the work place. bonds are made at those games and it is great to see totally different parts of people come out than you see in the serious setting at work.
*
i really don't think it is fair either to tell us we can't express how we feel about this issue. it's not very american and that might be seen by new members as a reason to steer clear. if this place gets a reputation of censoring it's members and being so focused on new members that loyal members that have been here for years are chopped liver and their opinions will not be tolerated then what purpose will new members see in sticking around?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree, part of the reason I loved IM was people could say what they wanted without being policed; that's gone by the wayside over the last 6 months or so.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree with you little wing.

Not to keep beating a dead horse, but there were many stunts that foreman did, that you are unaware of.  Remember this is an Online "Community", foreman though funny "at times" can be cancerous in many more occurances.  Yes you have to have thick skin to be on the internet. That said foreman was given many more chances then most would before receiving an infraction.

Does he have a right to voice his opinion,YES! but there are better ways to handle it then how he approached it many times.

We are all here with similar values and goals.  The moderators and supermods are no different then any of you.  We enjoy being here, goofing around, and chatting with many cool people that some of us have gotten to know on personal levels.  Our concern is with keeping this a friendly community, yes poking fun at people is fine.  But like in real life there are boundaries to your actions.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I agree with you little wing.
> 
> Not to keep beating a dead horse, but there were many stunts that foreman did, that you are unaware of.  Remember this is an Online "Community", foreman though funny "at times" can be cancerous in many more occurances.  Yes you have to have thick skin to be on the internet. That said foreman was given many more chances then most would before receiving an infraction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

foreman is *not* the point.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

i actually made the point last night or early this morning that none of us knew all of what foreman did or what it felt like to be in jodi's shoes with him. now i can't find the post because it was fucking deleted. wtf?


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

I <3 Open Chat.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

I totally stand by the decision to ban Foreman.  He should've been banned long ago.  I don't know much you guys realize it, but he has been let off the hook countless times in the past.  I'm talking before the infraction system was even put in place.  I wasn't going to ban him myself, but I can certainly understand it.

Just to make things clear, Jodi has actually defended Foreman on numerous occasions.  For example, when me and a couple others were having a debate with him in the training section.  He directly called me and Dale Mabry names when, overall, both of us were being very civil about discussing the topic at hand.  Neither of us did anything to him.  Some of the other mods were amazed that we didn't do anything about it.  Jodi stood by our decision and helped prevent him from getting infractions or banned as a result.

I realize your point here is that you want to keep open chat a fun place to visit, and Foreman isn't really the issue at hand here, but I felt that was pertinent to the discussion anyway.  Open chat can still be fun without being outright nasty to people.  The other mods and I realize that most of the name calling done in open chat is done in jest, and no harm is intended.  No one here takes it personally.  

Despite all that, there is still a line that you have to draw, and you shouldn't do it with everyone.  It's like ripping on a total stranger the way you do with your co-workers or best friends, it just doesn't work like that.  People do get offended.  Sorry to say, but a lot of people complain about some of the things to are said in open chat, including long time members.  You guys don't see it and think nothing of it, but the mods are expected to do something about it.

With that said, I am very against censorship.  I think all the closed Foreman threads are unnecessary, and I think infractions being handed out for the bumping of old threads and such are also unnecessary.  However, just because I wouldn't do it, doesn't mean I don't understand the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> I <3 Open Chat.


I <3ed Open Chat.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> I <3ed Open Chat.



I have unconditional <3-ing.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

I just don't give a fuck about open chat.  As long as the person doesn't flame someone (in a non joking manner) or do something that upsets a person (to the point where I get a PM about it or have to hear bitching), then I jsut don't give a fuck.


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I just don't give a fuck about open chat.  As long as the person doesn't flame someone (in a non joking manner) or do something that upsets a person (to the point where I get a PM about it or have to hear bitching), then I jsut don't give a fuck.



you forgot to mention the riff raff!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> you forgot to mention the riff raff!



You're riff raff!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I totally stand by the decision to ban Foreman.  He should've been banned long ago.  I don't know much you guys realize it, but he has been let off the hook countless times in the past.  I'm talking before the infraction system was even put in place.  I wasn't going to ban him myself, but I can certainly understand it.
> 
> Just to make things clear, Jodi has actually defended Foreman on numerous occasions.  For example, when me and a couple others were having a debate with him in the training section.  He directly called me and Dale Mabry names when, overall, both of us were being very civil about discussing the topic at hand.  Neither of us did anything to him.  Some of the other mods were amazed that we didn't do anything about it.  Jodi stood by our decision and helped prevent him from getting infractions or banned as a result.
> 
> ...



True Story, but your argument essentially boils down to "oh yeah, well foreman started it!"


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're riff raff!




  your the riffiest of all the riff raff!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been the brunt of Foreman's bullshit, and slung shit at him unprovoked.  But he did add a sense of humor here, something that others are not able to accept or agree with.  I have no idea why he was baned, but I doubt it was for violent threats or hacking the server.  He most likely didn't post nude pic's of his package (or Jodi's), do any kinda momma jokes at Jodi's expense, or send an envelope with a suspicious white powdered substance to Robert's IM mailing address.  

My point?  Foreman, Like Jodi, does contribute to Im.  He, like Jodi, is also a rude insensitive person who feels he can do things outside of the rules.  If you can't take that then stay out of Open Chat.  I totally agree that threads should not be tittled "I can suck my own dick" or "should pussy farts be bottled and sold on eBAy".  This is not the place for that kind of garbage, but a well aimed (or even poorly aimed) "go fuck yourself" in an Open Chat thread is no big deal.  Grown ups do tend to throw that around a bit.

  I've been here since mid 2004.  I don't post much about fitness or have my pic's up.  I'm not allowed to keep an online journal.  I help when I can but I'm very restricted in what I can say about myself.  I do have the freedom to express my political views and some of my personal history, but no freedom to give true descriptions about myself in real time or of my current circumstances.  I say this because I???m prolly not the only one here with limits or restrictions put on his or herself.  I am only here for the knowledge of weight lifting I???ve gained, to study sup???s and gear, and maybe get a little laugh along the way ...  anyone who is here for more than that is deficient in living life.  

Like many people here I've posted under several screen names, been rude beyond what is allowed, posted nudity, had bad moments with Robert (he doesn't much care for me), and wanted to tell Jodi to stop acting worse than the people she is trying to police.  Jodi is at times the most helpful person on IM.  Her tips on dieting were at one time without equal.  Jodi is at other times a self centered, rude, abusive, arrogant bitch.  She has on many occasions been guilty of the very things she is assigned to prevent.  She and Foreman were on equal ground in the insulting others department with no issues taken against her.   But Jodi has been here since the start of IM.  She has paid her dues and earned her status here.  Her dedication has endeared her to the hearts of many ??? me included.  Those who are able to read between the lines know she has made good choices on how she runs her life, contributes to society like a good little American should.  She even pays her taxes.  Nothing to get worked up over or take too seriously.  She knows her personality quirks; I???ve revealed nothing new here and I lose no sleep over all this because this is an internet forum ... not the real world.  We can all click out as quickly as we click in. So yeah Jodi may be a rude bitch at times, but she is our rude bitch so let her do her thing as she sees it needs to be done and just get over it.   

  Besides, Foreskin is already back under a different screen name anyways.  True story.


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I've been the brunt of Foreman's bullshit, and slung shit at him unprovoked.  But he did add a sense of humor here, something that others are not able to accept or agree with.  I have no idea why he was baned, but I doubt it was for violent threats or hacking the server.  He most likely didn't post nude pic's of his package (or Jodi's), do any kinda momma jokes at Jodi's expense, or send an envelope with a suspicious white powdered substance to Robert's IM mailing address.
> 
> My point?  Foreman, Like Jodi, does contribute to Im.  He, like Jodi, is also a rude insensitive person who feels he can do things outside of the rules.  If you can't take that then stay out of Open Chat.  I totally agree that threads should not be tittled "I can suck my own dick" or "should pussy farts be bottled and sold on eBAy".  This is not the place for that kind of garbage, but a well aimed (or even poorly aimed) "go fuck yourself" in an Open Chat thread is no big deal.  Grown ups do tend to throw that around a bit.
> 
> ...




post reported!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I've been the brunt of Foreman's bullshit, and slung shit at him unprovoked.  But he did add a sense of humor here, something that others are not able to accept or agree with.  I have no idea why he was baned, but I doubt it was for violent threats or hacking the server.  He most likely didn't post nude pic's of his package (or Jodi's), do any kinda momma jokes at Jodi's expense, or send an envelope with a suspicious white powdered substance to Robert's IM mailing address.
> 
> My point?  Foreman, Like Jodi, does contribute to Im.  He, like Jodi, is also a rude insensitive person who feels he can do things outside of the rules.  If you can't take that then stay out of Open Chat.  I totally agree that threads should not be tittled "I can suck my own dick" or "should pussy farts be bottled and sold on eBAy".  This is not the place for that kind of garbage, but a well aimed (or even poorly aimed) "go fuck yourself" in an Open Chat thread is no big deal.  Grown ups do tend to throw that around a bit.
> 
> ...





Are you a spy?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> My point?  Foreman, Like Jodi, does contribute to Im.  He, like Jodi, is also a rude insensitive person who feels he can do things outside of the rules.  *If you can't take that then stay out of Open Chat.  *I totally agree that threads should not be tittled "I can suck my own dick" or "should pussy farts be bottled and sold on eBAy".  *This is not the place for that kind of garbage, but a well aimed (or even poorly aimed) "go fuck yourself" in an Open Chat thread is no big deal.  Grown ups do tend to throw that around a bit.*



   





			
				bone said:
			
		

> I am only here for the knowledge of weight lifting I???ve gained, to study sup???s and gear, and maybe get a little laugh along the way ...  *anyone who is here for more than that is deficient in living life.  *



sometimes people lives doesn't go smooth. Everyone has ups and downs. When things in your social life aern't going so well, OC is a nice place to turn to.




			
				bpme said:
			
		

> and *wanted to tell Jodi to stop acting worse than the people she is trying to police.*  Jodi is at times the most helpful person on IM.  Her tips on dieting were at one time without equal.  Jodi is at other times a self centered, rude, abusive, arrogant bitch.  *She has on many occasions been guilty of the very things she is assigned to prevent.  She and Foreman were on equal ground in the insulting others department with no issues taken against her.  *



   






			
				bone said:
			
		

> But Jodi has been here since the start of IM.  She has paid her dues and earned her status here.  Her dedication has endeared her to the hearts of many ??? me included.  Those who are able to read between the lines know she has made good choices on how she runs her life, contributes to society like a good little American should.  She even pays her taxes.  Nothing to get worked up over or take too seriously.  She knows her personality quirks; I???ve revealed nothing new here and I lose no sleep over all this because this is an internet forum ... not the real world.  We can all click out as quickly as we click in. So yeah Jodi may be a rude bitch at times, but she is our rude bitch so let her do her thing as she sees it needs to be done and just get over it.



so if you get arrested for smoking a joint, and in the cruiser on your way to the stattion, the same cop is smoking a blunt, and you sit there and say nothing do nothing?



FUK THAT SHIT.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> your the riffiest of all the riff raff!!!



Get off my raff son!


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Are you a spy?



yes I am!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I've been the brunt of Foreman's bullshit, and slung shit at him unprovoked. But he did add a sense of humor here, something that others are not able to accept or agree with. I have no idea why he was baned, but I doubt it was for violent threats or hacking the server. He most likely didn't post nude pic's of his package (or Jodi's), do any kinda momma jokes at Jodi's expense, or send an envelope with a suspicious white powdered substance to Robert's IM mailing address.
> 
> My point? Foreman, Like Jodi, does contribute to Im. He, like Jodi, is also a rude insensitive person who feels he can do things outside of the rules. If you can't take that then stay out of Open Chat. I totally agree that threads should not be tittled "I can suck my own dick" or "should pussy farts be bottled and sold on eBAy". This is not the place for that kind of garbage, but a well aimed (or even poorly aimed) "go fuck yourself" in an Open Chat thread is no big deal. Grown ups do tend to throw that around a bit.
> 
> ...


 

  I agree 100%


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 29, 2006)

guys all this love for foreman seems kind of asinine.  one guy doesnt make or break a forum. besides we all know he could have stopped any time he wanted to. he truthfully felt like he was getting screwed. well, instead of acting like a kid and making it worse for himself he could have easily written a professional note stating his case. openly fighting with a mod doesnt seem like a great way to win your case. he knew what he was doing all along and forced this upon himself.
If he ever makes it back lets hope he brings his good qualities and is able to start fresh


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2006)

Football Head Kid


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> guys all this love for foreman seems kind of asinine.  one guy doesnt make or break a forum. besides we all know he could have stopped any time he wanted to. he truthfully felt like he was getting screwed. well, instead of acting like a kid and making it worse for himself he could have easily written a professional note stating his case. openly fighting with a mod doesnt seem like a great way to win your case. he knew what he was doing all along and forced this upon himself.
> If he ever makes it back lets hope he brings his good qualities and is able to start fresh



Yeah, I dont get it.  Hes just a forum member.  He didnt give a shit about you, so why give a fuck about him.  And him could = anybody, not just Foreman.

IM is the most easy going forum Ive found yet.  I am quite surprised Foreman didnt get booted sooner, especially after Psychodad, topolo, and now Kenwood bit the dust.  He was just as bad as they were...well, no kenwood was just fucking awful.  If Foreman did his shit on any other site, hed be gone instantly.

I laughed more than twice at his responces, but at what cost?  He "plays too much."  So, like I said in another thread, fuck him.

Why are threads getting deleted though?  Thats a bit...psychotically odd.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, I dont get it.  Hes just a forum member.  He didnt give a shit about you, so why give a fuck about him.  And him could = anybody, not just Foreman.
> 
> IM is the most easy going forum Ive found yet.  I am quite surprised Foreman didnt get booted sooner, especially after Psychodad, topolo, and now Kenwood bit the dust.  He was just as bad as they were...well, no kenwood was just fucking awful.  If Foreman did his shit on any other site, hed be gone instantly.
> 
> ...



your post seems to be argueing both sides 

the point is he knew where the line was, and he chose to run all over it. and its not like the line is prohibitive.  there are tons of us who say whatever we want without crossing that line


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> your post seems to be argueing both sides
> 
> the point is he knew where the line was, and he chose to run all over it. and its not like the line is prohibitive.  there are tons of us who say whatever we want without crossing that line



You just crossed the line.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You just crossed the line.



please dont report me


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> please dont report me



I just notified your chemistry 101 teacher.  He will take appropriate disciplinary actions.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Besides, Foreskin is already back under a different screen name anyways.  True story.



People who find themselves in troublesome situations, are usually looking for trouble. Jodi has never once been rude to me, and I've been here for longer than a lot of people still active on the site. Lots of people leave over time because they dont like rudeness, and some of the people here joke in good fun which is great - yet others take it beyond that and are just plain shitty.

So if you think Jodi was "rude" to you, I'd question your behavior quite honestly. Not because I have something against you, but because I've never gotten that from her - not even an inkling of anything close to that.

This situation also reminds me of the perception that women who dont put up with shit, are "bitches." Some of the people on the site seem to feel threatened when a woman has a mind of her own. I'm no feminist, but I believe in equality, and I think some people here dont see things the same way.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn Mudge, you look friggin' huge in that AVI!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Damn Mudge, you look friggin' huge in that AVI!!



True Story!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> *your post seems to be argueing both sides *
> the point is he knew where the line was, and he chose to run all over it. and its not like the line is prohibitive.  there are tons of us who say whatever we want without crossing that line



Its supposed to.  I like that this forum is lenient, but "too much of anything is no good for ya, baby."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 29, 2006)

Mudge said:


> People who find themselves in troublesome situations, are usually looking for trouble. Jodi has never once been rude to me, and I've been here for longer than a lot of people still active on the site. Lots of people leave over time because they dont like rudeness, and some of the people here joke in good fun which is great - yet others take it beyond that and are just plain shitty.
> 
> So if you think Jodi was "rude" to you, I'd question your behavior quite honestly. Not because I have something against you, but because I've never gotten that from her - not even an inkling of anything close to that.
> 
> This situation also reminds me of the perception that women who dont put up with shit, are "bitches." Some of the people on the site seem to feel threatened when a woman has a mind of her own. I'm no feminist, but I believe in equality, and I think some people here dont see things the same way.


My statements are from observation only, not personal experience.  She has been polite to me.  When ever we have had dialogue it was because I asked a question and she contributed.  I only speak from what I've seen her do to other less fortunate souls.  I agree with your thoughts about strong women Mudge ...  you're dead on and in case you missed it in there I kinda like a women who's part bitch ... every family needs one to keep the peace.  Most successful men have one ofe these  at home and would be nowhere without her.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't care that much about Foreman himself, I care about the way things were handled. I can understand he was banned, but the aftermath was just stupid. 

Deleting all those threads and giving out infractions. Fucking censorship, seems like Nazi Germany 1944 in here.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> *I don't care that much about Foreman himself, I care about the way things were handled*...


This is my whole focus on the matter.

I sat and watched a situation escalate at the hands of Moderators which otherwise would have been nothing at all had it simply been left alone.

Foreman was being his usual self and Moderators were behaving precisely as could have been predicted. They swarmed around him. Goaded him with disparaging comments. Essentially, Foreman was baited into the whole thing.

If the Mods would have simply *STOPPED POSTING* thier personal and vindictive comments then Foreman would have simply gone on to other things. But no, Pride prevailed. Instead... the Mods engaged in a "tit-for-tat" exchange and then decided to Ban him for it.

This sort of reprehensible behavior could happen to any other member for no other reason than the Mods simply decide they don't like you anymore.

That's exactly how it went down last night. I'm sure foreman won't be the last.

It's appalling to me to see how hyprcritical the standard have become here. I've seen Moderators tell someone POINT BLANK, "you are a f*cking loser" or "you are a f*cking idiot" and all is well. But let some poor member get caught exhibiting that same level of dialoge and WHAM! Infraction/Ban.

Both side were wrong last night. Both parties stepped over the limit. The difference is, Modeators are simply not held accountable to the same standards as the rest of the membership.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

Mudge said:


> So if you think Jodi was "rude" to you, I'd question your behavior quite honestly...


I recall some time back when I was defending Jodi and paid her the highest compliment.  I said something like, "she has offered innumerable and invaluable advice on diet and nutrition"

Aparently I chose words thst were beyond her understanding because she unloaded on me like a dump-truck!

It wasn't until another MOD had the courage straighten out her misunderstanding did she offer a faint apology (if I could call it that).

Ever since then I've chosen to steer completely clear of direct conversations with her simply because I'm not certain how she would interpret my intentions.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This is my whole focus on the matter.
> 
> I sat and watched a situation escalate at the hands of Moderators which otherwise would have been nothing at all had it simply been left alone.
> 
> ...


so what do you think should be done now?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> If the Mods would have simply *STOPPED POSTING* thier personal and vindictive comments then Foreman would have simply gone on to other things. But no, Pride prevailed. Instead... the Mods engaged in a "tit-for-tat" exchange and then decided to Ban him for it.



Why should they have stopped posting?  Its open chat and along that, a double edged sword.

I believe the only fault the mods are in is basically letting him get away with such shitty replies on the forum.  "If it was ok then, why isnt it now"~sort of thing.

On the other hand, theres only so much a person or persons can take.  If he wasnt so randomly rude, then the moderators may have accepted the good with the bad.  

"STOPPED POSTING"  Shit.  Why didnt he?


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This is my whole focus on the matter.
> 
> I sat and watched a situation escalate at the hands of Moderators which otherwise would have been nothing at all had it simply been left alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Why should they have stopped posting? Its open chat and along that, a double edged sword.
> 
> I believe the only fault the mods are in is basically letting him get away with such shitty replies on the forum. "If it was ok then, why isnt it now"~sort of thing.
> 
> ...


He wasn't doing anything different than what the Mods were doing and yet HE got banned for it.

I'm not defending all his bullshit in the past.  That's no secret.

Last night was inappropriately handled.  Plain and simple.  The Mods could have ended the whole things peacefully by not fueling the fire.

Sure, Foreman could have taken that "higher road" himself but he's not a mod.  There is no expectation for him to "set the example".


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> He wasn't doing anything different than what the Mods were doing and yet HE got banned for it.
> 
> I'm not defending all his bullshit in the past. That's no secret.
> 
> ...


For the benifit of the discussion allow me to elaborate further...

The purpose of this post is NOT to slam Jodi.  She is a wonderful person who (Like Bonecrusher stated) has proven her dedication to this site through the years.

The Purpose of this site is to illustrate that sometime EVERYONE is capable of making a mistake.  misunderstandings and emotional outbursts can occur when even the best of intentions were at the heart of the matter.

Mods are not infallible.  Mistakes can happen.  I think the way last night went down was a mistake.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This is my whole focus on the matter.
> 
> I sat and watched a situation escalate at the hands of Moderators which otherwise would have been nothing at all had it simply been left alone.
> 
> ...



      


except one thing. I'm not sure what happened when I went to bed that night, but Jodi said the next morning everything that he done. If it's all true, then the ban was righteous. But Forman is a smart guy. He knows how to walk the fine line. And I am sure he didn't step over it for no apparent reason. I suspect a mod provoked it. But too bad he's gone, we don't get to hear his side of the story. And since all the threads have been deleted, the evidence is gone.

I have no proof to argue this. This is simply my opinion of what happened.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> except one thing. I'm not sure what happened when I went to bed that night, but Jodi said the next morning everything that he done. If it's all true, then the ban was righteous. But Forman is a smart guy. He knows how to walk the fine line. And I am sure he didn't step over it for no apparent reason. I suspect a mod provoked it. But too bad he's gone, we don't get to hear his side of the story. And since all the threads have been deleted, the evidence is gone.
> 
> I have no proof to argue this. This is simply my opinion of what happened.


Yea, I just got PM'd with some Intel that I was unaware of.

Jodi, I'm sorry.  There's really nothing more i can say or do.

Regardless.... What's done is done.

I'm done.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

Come to think of it...couldnt that one thread that started (and prolly ended) this been locked instead of banning?

Then again, wasnt it Foreman who made like..3-4 threads on that poor bastard who wanted to get married at 17?  Imagine the mod that had to keep up with that shit.  And to add to his list of recent crimes, didnt he pull that shit with Goodfella too?  Then on top of it all, got into an argument with a moderator.  

He played with fire.  

Eh well, hell be forgotten about in about...1 year.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Come to think of it...couldnt that one thread that started (and prolly ended) this been locked instead of banning?
> 
> Then again, wasnt it Foreman who made like..3-4 threads on that poor bastard who wanted to get married at 17?  Imagine the mod that had to keep up with that shit.  And to add to his list of recent crimes, didnt he pull that shit with Goodfella too?  Then on top of it all, got into an argument with a moderator.
> 
> ...


You're completely missing the point. Everyone knows the ban was righteous. It was how the mods acted and how the situation was taken care of that annoys people.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 29, 2006)

One of the mods in particular provoked foreman is a few threads, and acted childish the same way foreman did. Nothing against the mods at IM, becuase they are very helpful but one of the mods in particular should be watched a little more closely.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess I am missing the point.    I might be confused cuz of the protesting avatars.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> One of the mods in particular provoked foreman is a few threads, and acted childish the same way foreman did. Nothing against the mods at IM, becuase they are very helpful but one of the mods in particular should be watched a little more closely.









are you talking to me?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

sorry. beer.


----------



## god hand (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I've been the brunt of Foreman's bullshit, and slung shit at him unprovoked.  But he did add a sense of humor here, something that others are not able to accept or agree with.  I have no idea why he was baned, but I doubt it was for violent threats or hacking the server.  He most likely didn't post nude pic's of his package (or Jodi's), do any kinda momma jokes at Jodi's expense, or send an envelope with a suspicious white powdered substance to Robert's IM mailing address.
> 
> My point?  Foreman, Like Jodi, does contribute to Im.  He, like Jodi, is also a rude insensitive person who feels he can do things outside of the rules.  If you can't take that then stay out of Open Chat.  I totally agree that threads should not be tittled "I can suck my own dick" or "should pussy farts be bottled and sold on eBAy".  This is not the place for that kind of garbage*, but a well aimed (or even poorly aimed) "go fuck yourself" in an Open Chat thread is no big deal.  Grown ups do tend to throw that around a bit.*



I got a muthafucking infraction for tellin Bigdyl "Fuck You"


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, but your argument essentially boils down to "oh yeah, well foreman started it!"



Not so.  You obviously didn't get the point of that post.


----------



## god hand (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This is my whole focus on the matter.
> 
> I sat and watched a situation escalate at the hands of Moderators which otherwise would have been nothing at all had it simply been left alone.
> 
> ...


P Funk!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 29, 2006)

Mudge said:


> People who find themselves in troublesome situations, are usually looking for trouble. Jodi has never once been rude to me, and I've been here for longer than a lot of people still active on the site. Lots of people leave over time because they dont like rudeness, and some of the people here joke in good fun which is great - yet others take it beyond that and are just plain shitty.
> 
> So if you think Jodi was "rude" to you, I'd question your behavior quite honestly. Not because I have something against you, but because I've never gotten that from her - not even an inkling of anything close to that.
> 
> This situation also reminds me of the perception that women who dont put up with shit, are "bitches." Some of the people on the site seem to feel threatened when a woman has a mind of her own. I'm no feminist, but I believe in equality, and I think some people here dont see things the same way.




 I would have to agree with this. Foreman had a problem with women after his divorce. Had Jody been a dude, I doubt this would have happened. 
I have tons of respect for Jodi for her passion, and for her knowledge that she shares. I like Foreman, because he made me laugh a lot, and over time her helped me learn how to deal with assholes by giving me lots of practice dealing with one...him. 

I wish foreman would have shut his mouth when the mods told him too. I wish he and Jodi could have reconciled their stupid bullshit. But they didn't, so tough shit. On with the next thread.


P.S I don't really understand why the threads are being deleted, either.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

god hand said:


> P Funk!



Fuck you.  Don't get mad at me because you are a moron.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Fuck you.  Don't get mad at me because you are a moron.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

True Story?


----------



## god hand (Oct 29, 2006)

They keep mentioning new members. New members didnt come here for open chat and shouldnt even go to it!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

god hand said:


> They keep mentioning new members. New members didnt come here for open chat and shouldnt even go to it!



I was annoyed here the first time I was in Open Chat.  In other forums, where there is an open chat section, I never responded like I did here.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> *Fuck you*.  Don't get mad at me because you are a* moron.*


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Fuck you.  Don't get mad at me because you are a moron.



You are too nice, throwing around compliments like that.  We all know he has a long way to reach moron status.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Fuck you.  Don't get mad at me because you are a moron.



The unwritten rules here are rather obvious and well err ... unwritten.  You post more helpful and site related stuff than bullshit ... you get play.  You keep a journal and post pics showing you belong here and aren't a troll ... you get play.  Hang around a while and put your knowledge were your useless comments normally go ... you get play.  Hang out while doing nothing more than just talking shit all the time and you will get the boot when you think you too should get play.  It's a system same as any other.  Don't hate the players OR the game ... play it.  Fucking contribute more than you bullshit.  P Funk won't even get PM'd on this cuz he _*earned *_his play.  Don't like that?  Fuck you.   Don't get mad at me because you are a moron.

Foreman wrote checks his ass couldn't cash.  His ass bounced ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> The unwritten rules here are rather obvious and well err ... unwritten.  You post more helpful and site related stuff than bullshit ... you get play.  You keep a journal and post pics showing you belong here and aren't a troll ... you get play.  Hang around a while and put your knowledge were your useless comments normally go ... you get play.  Hang out while doing nothing more than just talking shit all the time and you will get the boot when you think you too should get play.  It's a system same as any other.  Don't hate the players OR the game ... play it.  Fucking contribute more than you bullshit.  P Funk won't even get PM'd on this cuz he _*earned *_his play.  Don't like that?  Fuck you.   Don't get mad at me because you are a moron.
> 
> Foreman wrote checks his ass couldn't cash.  His ass bounced ...



did you say you can't keep a journal? why?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> did you say you can't keep a journal? why?



he wont be able to answer that, he can only make 4 posts a month.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I was annoyed here the first time I was in Open Chat. In other forums, where there is an open chat section, I never responded like I did here.


What did you say?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

i keep a journal and trust me it's not the journal rocket surgeon. i'm just now finding out i have more than 7 parts.... try your damndest n learn as you go. i love when people come in there n tell me to do this or that different or tell me i need to consider working more than a few parts. i don't think there are many requirements for keeping one.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What did you say?



Didn't you change your name after you got attacked? I thought I remember you said that?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2006)

Foreman got banned?  

That guy was single-handedly responsible for lowering the overall intelligence of this site by about 50%.  It's about time he got booted. 

I think the mods exercised great restraint in not banning him long ago.  I visit many BB sites, and it's not surprising to see "Banned" under several people's sigs.  Not here though.  If you get banned at IM, then you deserved it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> did you say you can't keep a journal? why?




Because he's working on a top secret training program, far too advanced for the mere mortals here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Didn't you change your name after you got attacked? I thought I remember you said that?


You are correct. I actually changed it to mock the real mino lee when I first started. He insulted my son who I had in my gallery saying nasty stuff about him.....don't play with my son I say. 

He was a real jerk that Maxmirkin ran off, the name stuck and the old name is never used....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Because he's working on a top secret training program, far too advanced for the mere mortals here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He was a real jerk that Maxmirkin ran off, the name stuck and the old name is never used....



What ever happened to Max?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You are correct. I actually changed it to mock the real mino lee when I first started. He insulted my son who I had in my gallery saying nasty stuff about him.....don't play with my son I say.
> 
> He was a real jerk that Maxmirkin ran off, the name stuck and the old name is never used....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What ever happened to Max?


He got married and never came back.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He got married and never came back.


Murder, suicide, huh?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He got married and never came back.


That and he bought a big ass Mitsubishi DLP big screen.  With sex and the discovery channel he had no more need of us for his entertainment.  I miss Max ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What ever happened to Max?


max was friggin cool. he's been married a long time now tho. maybe the homemade fleshlite will bring him back.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> max was friggin cool. he's been married a long time now tho. maybe the homemade fleshlite will bring him back.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Murder, suicide, huh?


marriage= murder, suicide.   Yes.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> That and he bought a big ass Mitsubishi DLP big screen. With sex and the discovery channel he had no more need of us for his entertainment. I miss Max ...


Me too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2006)

I remember that.  That's the other person banned from IM who deserved to be.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I remember that. That's the other person banned from IM who deserved to be.


Max? Max was never banned.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2006)

But what about El Chupacabras?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> But what about El Chupacabras?


Is that a member?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2006)

Max was pretty freakin funny.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Foreman wrote checks his ass couldn't cash. His ass bounced ...


where have I heard that before?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Max was pretty freakin funny.


He was very funny.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> where have I heard that before?


Foreman's proctologist?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> where have I heard that before?


The cashier at your bank?


----------



## the nut (Oct 29, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> One of the mods in particular provoked foreman is a few threads, and acted childish the same way foreman did. Nothing against the mods at IM, becuase they are very helpful but one of the mods in particular should be watched a little more closely.


----------



## the nut (Oct 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Had Jody been a dude, I doubt this would have happened.



Jodi is a women???


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

the nut said:


> Jodi is a women???



  another member got banned for thinking she was a 17 year old boy


----------



## the nut (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> another member got banned for thinking she was a 17 year old boy



  I kid, I kid.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, every single person in this thread is getting bant


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He got married and never came back.





BoneCrusher said:


> That and he bought a big ass Mitsubishi DLP big screen.  With sex and the discovery channel he had no more need of us for his entertainment.  I miss Max ...



Now wait a minute.  min0 said he got married.  BC said he's having sex.  So which one is it?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> The unwritten rules here are rather obvious and well err ... unwritten.  You post more helpful and site related stuff than bullshit ... you get play.  You keep a journal and post pics showing you belong here and aren't a troll ... you get play.  Hang around a while and put your knowledge were your useless comments normally go ... you get play.  Hang out while doing nothing more than just talking shit all the time and you will get the boot when you think you too should get play.  It's a system same as any other.  Don't hate the players OR the game ... play it.  Fucking contribute more than you bullshit.  P Funk won't even get PM'd on this cuz he _*earned *_his play.  Don't like that?  Fuck you.   Don't get mad at me because you are a moron.
> 
> Foreman wrote checks his ass couldn't cash.  His ass bounced ...



Actually, not really.

a) I have gotten told to stop being an asshole to people like Godhand from MoutainBikerChick (the other OC mod.) just like you guys do.

b) i've said it before....I don't give two shits what you do in open chat.  as long as it isn't done in the other forums and as long as it doesn't hurt someones feelings if gothand is upset then I wont say shit like that to him).


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a) I have gotten told to stop being an asshole to people like Godhand from MoutainBikerChick (the other OC mod.)



She's still around?  I haven't seen her post in ages.  Thought maybe IAB had her tied up as a sex slave.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

*edit*

just saw that godhand had reported my post as being "very rude".



he never says anything "very rude".....lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> just saw that godhand had reported my post as being "very rude".
> 
> 
> 
> he never says anything "very rude".....lol.



godhand reported a post as rude?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> *edit*
> 
> just saw that godhand had reported my post as being "very rude".
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> godhand reported a post as rude?



yea....I wonder if that means every time that he does something rude I can report it by giving him an infraction?

hmmmm.....If he wants to play the game......


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Now wait a minute. min0 said he got married. BC said he's having sex. So which one is it?


Egads, your right.   The two can not possibly exist together!


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> The cashier at your bank?


Heh... actually, it's been in my signature since I joined this forum


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 29, 2006)

Censhorship on any level sucks.  

Forums must have an open chat.  Just like businesses need break rooms and paid vacation.  


Authoritative figures should hold themselves to _higher_ standards or they will lose the respect of the community.  As some already have.  




lol @ giving someone with 41,000 posts the perma ban.  The guy insulted me at least once a day, only people who spend too much time on the internet would give a shit.  Even though I disagreed with him alot he made the discussions interesting...all the mods would come on and use all kinds of great studies as reference points and I was able to learn something useful.  So, in essence, ForemanRules contributed greatly to this site, if not mostly indirectly.  And he will be missed.  Hell, if not for bumping at least 70 good threads a day.


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Censhorship on any level sucks.
> 
> Forums must have an open chat.  Just like businesses need break rooms and paid vacation.
> 
> ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He was a real jerk that Maxmirkin ran off, the name stuck and the old name is never used....



I helped


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, so if I wanted to get an infraction I would say: You are all a bunch of whiney bitches. Forman fucked up and he is not coming back. Deal with it. He fired at a fucking army and you expect them not to fire back? Fuck that. I am glad the mods fired back and showed backbone and dignity. Maturity and professionalism    since when the fuck do people demonstrate that here or on the internet? Sure and the fuck not me and certainly not you. He???s gone. I???ve been here a long time and I???ve seen more liked members get the boot. I???m not saying I didn???t like the guy or some of his posts. But you play with fire; you get burned. You fuck with the bull; you get the horns. You sleep with a hooker; you get crabs. However you want to say it. It sucks but a lot of you need to stop crying over your cyber best friend. And more of you need to stop instigating. If I was a mod, I???d be going through left and right banning your asses. Some say the mods didn???t act right but neither did foreman it???s a two way street. And they have the power so boo-fucking-hoo. You all have to realize you shouldn???t shit where you eat. All the mods you are attacking are the people who gave you advise when you needed it and for some of you, you wouldn???t be where you are without them. 

But I would never say that to any of you because I don???t want an infraction and you are my friends. It was totally hypothetical.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Max? Max was never banned.


No. Firestorm.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> Ok, so if I wanted to get an infraction I would say: You are all a bunch of whiney bitches. Forman fucked up and he is not coming back. Deal with it. He fired at a fucking army and you expect them not to fire back? Fuck that. I am glad the mods fired back and showed backbone and dignity. Maturity and professionalism    since when the fuck do people demonstrate that here or on the internet? Sure and the fuck not me and certainly not you. He???s gone. I???ve been here a long time and I???ve seen more liked members get the boot. I???m not saying I didn???t like the guy or some of his posts. But you play with fire; you get burned. You fuck with the bull; you get the horns. You sleep with a hooker; you get crabs. However you want to say it. It sucks but a lot of you need to stop crying over your cyber best friend. And more of you need to stop instigating. If I was a mod, I???d be going through left and right banning your asses. Some say the mods didn???t act right but neither did foreman it???s a two way street. And they have the power so boo-fucking-hoo. You all have to realize you shouldn???t shit where you eat. All the mods you are attacking are the people who gave you advise when you needed it and for some of you, you wouldn???t be where you are without them.
> 
> But I would never say that to any of you because I don???t want an infraction and you are my friends. It was totally hypothetical.




What a sellout.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> Ok, so if I wanted to get an infraction I would say: You are all a bunch of whiney bitches. Forman fucked up and he is not coming back. Deal with it. He fired at a fucking army and you expect them not to fire back? Fuck that. I am glad the mods fired back and showed backbone and dignity. Maturity and professionalism    since when the fuck do people demonstrate that here or on the internet? Sure and the fuck not me and certainly not you. He???s gone. I???ve been here a long time and I???ve seen more liked members get the boot. I???m not saying I didn???t like the guy or some of his posts. But you play with fire; you get burned. You fuck with the bull; you get the horns. You sleep with a hooker; you get crabs. However you want to say it. It sucks but a lot of you need to stop crying over your cyber best friend. And more of you need to stop instigating. If I was a mod, I???d be going through left and right banning your asses. Some say the mods didn???t act right but neither did foreman it???s a two way street. And they have the power so boo-fucking-hoo. You all have to realize you shouldn???t shit where you eat. All the mods you are attacking are the people who gave you advise when you needed it and for some of you, you wouldn???t be where you are without them.
> 
> But I would never say that to any of you because I don???t want an infraction and you are my friends. It was totally hypothetical.





"    "


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>



Hey, is that a new smiley?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 30, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> Ok, so if I wanted to get an infraction I would say: You are all a bunch of whiney bitches. Forman fucked up and he is not coming back. Deal with it. He fired at a fucking army and you expect them not to fire back? Fuck that. *I am glad the mods fired back and showed backbone and dignity. Maturity and professionalism    since when the fuck do people demonstrate that here or on the internet? Sure and the fuck not me and certainly not you. He???s gone. I???ve been here a long time and I???ve seen more liked members get the boot. I???m not saying I didn???t like the guy or some of his posts. But you play with fire; you get burned. You fuck with the bull; you get the horns. You sleep with a hooker; you get crabs. However you want to say it. It sucks but a lot of you need to stop crying over your cyber best friend. And more of you need to stop instigating. If I was a mod, I???d be going through left and right banning your asses. Some say the mods didn???t act right but neither did foreman it???s a two way street. And they have the power so boo-fucking-hoo. You all have to realize you shouldn???t shit where you eat. All the mods you are attacking are the people who gave you advise when you needed it and for some of you, you wouldn???t be where you are without them. *
> 
> But I would never say that to any of you because I don???t want an infraction and you are my friends. It was totally hypothetical.


"Hypothetically", *You* make a great example why so many people want gun control laws passed in this country.


----------



## ffemt (Oct 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> foreman is *not* the point.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This is my whole focus on the matter.
> 
> I sat and watched a situation escalate at the hands of Moderators which otherwise would have been nothing at all had it simply been left alone.
> 
> ...



Damn Wit..........Of all people, I would not expected you to post this. You are waay off here, and I hope you realize that. The mods did not gang up and force Foreman into a corner to ban him. He was given a million chances. He flamed people continuously, had no respect for anyone and posted non-sense. I never had a problem with Foreman, but I didn't like his attitude. This place has become a place where everyone talks shit and this is not what IM is about, or at least not the IM I joined for. He had many warnings that were reversed, many more warnings before the first infraction. He could have stopped his behavior many many times but chose not too. I like others are probably guilty of doing the same thing. That is why he was given MANY chances. We are only human. The mods are not perfect. But like has been said, the quality members that have been here, have left because of all the bullshit that goes on here. If people don't like being respectful to other members, they need to go elsewhere. I never give infractions in OC..........maybe that was a problem. Maybe we are too  lenient. We don't want to ban people, but we (the mods and Rob) want this to be the best quality board on the net for BB info.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> Ok, so if I wanted to get an infraction I would say: You are all a bunch of whiney bitches. Forman fucked up and he is not coming back. Deal with it. He fired at a fucking army and you expect them not to fire back? Fuck that. I am glad the mods fired back and showed backbone and dignity. Maturity and professionalism    since when the fuck do people demonstrate that here or on the internet? Sure and the fuck not me and certainly not you. He???s gone. I???ve been here a long time and I???ve seen more liked members get the boot. I???m not saying I didn???t like the guy or some of his posts. But you play with fire; you get burned. You fuck with the bull; you get the horns. You sleep with a hooker; you get crabs. However you want to say it. It sucks but a lot of you need to stop crying over your cyber best friend. And more of you need to stop instigating. If I was a mod, I???d be going through left and right banning your asses. Some say the mods didn???t act right but neither did foreman it???s a two way street. And they have the power so boo-fucking-hoo. You all have to realize you shouldn???t shit where you eat. All the mods you are attacking are the people who gave you advise when you needed it and for some of you, you wouldn???t be where you are without them.
> 
> But I would never say that to any of you because I don???t want an infraction and you are my friends. It was totally hypothetical.



Great post Crash!!


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 30, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Damn Wit..........Of all people, I would not expected you to post this. You are waay off here, and I hope you realize that...


I see your point.. In fact, I've seen it all along.  I'm not objecting to the fact that Foreman got banned.  He earned that distinguished title on many an occasion prior to this incident.

My whole objection was the way this was handled.  Mods engaging in a even exchange of underhanded insults and ego bursting comments.  Formean wouldn't back down.  They wouldn't either.  Both sides were behaving as equally vindictive toward one another.  Both sides goading (almost daring) the other to "take it to the next level"

Foreman wanted to become a martyr and the Mods made him one.  If they had simply ignored him none of this bullshit would have happened and all of this fallout could have been avoided.

Now, I do now realize that there4 are underlying details that I was completely unaware of that would have constituted foreman's "banning".  I still insist that the matter should have been handled in a maner OTHER than engaging in an all-out post-war, locking threads, deleting posts, and then banning an offender.  This sets an unacceptable precident that (as we can all see) leaves a great number of members with questionable thoughts and opinions about the leadership of this board.

I guess what pains me the most is the fact that I love this board and its' lesdership.  You guys have done a magnificant job in maintaining what is still the best bodybuilding/fitness site on the net.  It just upset me greatly to see this situation evolve and explode into what it has become.  It could have been avoided.

I'm not taking sides in any arguement here.  I hope someone can see my point in this manner.

Time heals all wounds.  Time will heal us.

I apologize for having been so harsh on the Mods, especially Jodi.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Foreman wanted to become a martyr and the Mods made him one.  If they had simply ignored him none of this bullshit would have happened and all of this fallout could have been avoided.



Ignoring him did not work. Like I said, he was warned many times and then we reverserd those where he had no warnings or infractions. He continued on his flames and insulting behavior to almost everyone. Then he got 4 more warnings before his fist infraction (which I gave him). Then sometime over the weekend (I missed it) it came crashing down. So my question is, did we not give him more than enough chances? And you said you like this board and that is the way we want it. But it is hard to do with people like that. All he had to do is ease up on some of his flaming and insults and he chose not to do it. So basically, they were left with no choice. Sometimes you have to do things that you don't want to do or something that could have been avoided. I'm sure you have been in that situation before!


----------



## Focus (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I see your point.. In fact, I've seen it all along.  I'm not objecting to the fact that Foreman got banned.  He earned that distinguished title on many an occasion prior to this incident.
> 
> My whole objection was the way this was handled.  Mods engaging in a even exchange of underhanded insults and ego bursting comments.  Formean wouldn't back down.  They wouldn't either.  Both sides were behaving as equally vindictive toward one another.  Both sides goading (almost daring) the other to "take it to the next level"
> 
> ...




I hear ya... just like what Crashman said, it's a two way street. Takes two to tango.. both of them are equally responsible for the argument. However, this board is purely a privaledge. We don't have a right to post here, but with the permission of the owner we do. As the owner can't moderate each thread, that power gets passed down to topic mods (of course). To mess with them is absurd. It's like toying with your parents. Regardless of how childish the argument can come down to, the parents can kick you out of the house, and that'll be it. Fortuntely, this forum is not some abusive family, but I think I know what I mean.

Personally, I would agree with the ban, but for the acts way before that thread. He was a jokester, and that was great, but he took it to extremes. He would constantly post his shit in the training forum, diet and nutrition, and anabolics. Shit that needs to be in Open Chat.
BigDyl, GoCocks, Myk... all jokesters, and I love it, but they are very different than Foreman. Try to find an insultive post in the training section by any of them. They keep their humor in OC, unlike what Foreman did. I can remember countless threads where Foreman would anger a new poster here. A new member often starts off with a newb question, such as posting his/her training program. Foreman just went way out of line in way too many of these. Not something you want around here, unfortunetly.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

Focus said:


> I hear ya... just like what Crashman said, it's a two way street. Takes two to tango.. both of them are equally responsible for the argument. However, this board is purely a privaledge. We don't have a right to post here, but with the permission of the owner we do. As the owner can't moderate each thread, that power gets passed down to topic mods (of course). To mess with them is absurd. It's like toying with your parents. Regardless of how childish the argument can come down to, the parents can kick you out of the house, and that'll be it. Fortuntely, this forum is not some abusive family, but I think I know what I mean.
> 
> Personally, I would agree with the ban, but for the acts way before that thread. He was a jokester, and that was great, but he took it to extremes. He would constantly post his shit in the training forum, diet and nutrition, and anabolics. Shit that needs to be in Open Chat.
> BigDyl, GoCocks, Myk... all jokesters, and I love it, but they are very different than Foreman. Try to find an insultive post in the training section by any of them. They keep their humor in OC, unlike what Foreman did. I can remember countless threads where Foreman would anger a new poster here. A new member often starts off with a newb question, such as posting his/her training program. Foreman just went way out of line in way too many of these. Not something you want around here, unfortunetly.





If you are an Elite Member and buy products YOU are a customer.  Therefor you should have more rights than some random poster. 


So there is some sort of power you hold.  If you as a customer are not satisfied with the service, you have a voice and can use it.  


I'm not saying customers can't be let go per se, if they cause problems.


----------



## Focus (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> If you are an Elite Member and buy products YOU are a customer.  Therefor you should have more rights than some random poster.
> 
> 
> So there is some sort of power you hold.  If you as a customer are not satisfied with the service, you have a voice and can use it.
> ...



I bet he did get an incredible amount of chances. The mods knew what would happen if they banned him - he is the top poster on the board by far (wasn't he averaging over 100 posts a day or something at one point). All the mods have claimed the numerous warnings they issued. They seemed to do all they could for him, but there needs to be a breaking point. Unfortunetly for Foreman, he didn't take any of it seriously. It's good to hold a good sense of humor, but in his case everything was a joke, and his insults ran out of time.
I'm sure he got more chances than some new guy, being an elite member, who could be banned on his second post.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> If you are an Elite Member and buy products YOU are a customer.  Therefor you should have more rights than some random poster.
> 
> 
> So there is some sort of power you hold.  If you as a customer are not satisfied with the service, you have a voice and can use it.
> ...




I'm not sure I agree with this.  If a customer is not satisfied with the service they receive they're more than welcome to shop elsewhere.  Also, if a customer walks into a store and starts causing trouble they get their asses thrown out.  That's how it works in the real world, why would it be different here?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

Focus said:


> I bet he did get an incredible amount of chances. The mods knew what would happen if they banned him - he is the top poster on the board by far (wasn't he averaging over 100 posts a day or something at one point). All the mods have claimed the numerous warnings they issued. They seemed to do all they could for him, but there needs to be a breaking point. Unfortunetly for Foreman, he didn't take any of it seriously. It's good to hold a good sense of humor, but in his case everything was a joke, and his insults ran out of time.
> I'm sure he got more chances than some new guy, being an elite member, who could be banned on his second post.



It doesn't matter what any IM member like myself says.  The mods will do whatever they want.  It's too bad they can't admit that they used entrapment methods to get rid of foreman.  So what if you admit it?  Nothing happens.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> It doesn't matter what any IM member like myself says.  The mods will do whatever they want.  It's too bad they can't admit that they used entrapment methods to get rid of foreman.  So what if you admit it?  Nothing happens.




Why would they NEED to do that?  They're Mods.  They could ban pretty much any member at any time.  There's no need for tricks or games.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Why would they NEED to do that?  They're Mods.  They could ban pretty much any member at any time.  There's no need for tricks or games.



I think what's really causing the stir is the timing.  The last anyone saw of Foreman, he was trading insults with a mod and then *poof", no more Foreman.  It may have been a coincidence, but it just looks bad.

But yeah, they don't really need a _reason_.  I should note that I do believe that they did give Foreman a whole hell of a lot more chances than they did some other ex-members.  MyCatPowerlifts comes to mind.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2006)

All this crying about someone getting the axe is getting old.  We've beat this issue to death and now it is time to cease morning the resently departed and move on with our cyber lives.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> All this crying about someone getting the axe is getting old. We've beat this issue to death and now it is time to cease morning the resently departed and move on with our cyber lives.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think what's really causing the stir is the timing.  The last anyone saw of Foreman, he was trading insults with a mod and then *poof", no more Foreman.  It may have been a coincidence, but it just looks bad.
> 
> But yeah, they don't really need a _reason_.  I should note that I do believe that they did give Foreman a whole hell of a lot more chances than they did some other ex-members.  MyCatPowerlifts comes to mind.


Cat was baned?  WTF for?  He actually contributed here ...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Cat was baned?  WTF for?  He actually contributed here ...



All this crying over members getting axed is getting tiring...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Cat was baned?  WTF for?  He actually contributed here ...



He had one really bad day.  He took to saying some very personal insults Crazy Enough and her children.  AFAIK, it was the only time that he had done that, but they gave him the ax.

I think it sucked.  Who knows?  Maybe he's bipolar and was haing a real bad day?  There are several members who have mood disorders.  It's not that uncommon.  But, unlike Foreman, there were no reprieve.  At least, not that I know of.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> All this crying over members getting axed is getting tiring...



Hell no.  There's no way that I'm putting MCP in the same class as Foreman.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster, you perception of what was "done to Foreman" is a little off I think.  We didn't gang up on Foreman.  Various members of this board ganged up on Jodi, and Foreman was the leader of this bashing.  Someone had to offer her some defense instead of just letting her get dragged through the mud.  I felt that what the other mods said was pretty reasonable.  I don't remember saying anything too out of hand myself.  If I did, then I apologize.

As well, you have to know that Foreman has a knack for pushing people's buttons.  Not only did he attack Jodi personally, but he obviously has some kind of problem with women.  I make jokes about women in jest, but he seems to have a genuine hatred for women.  Jodi is very proud of her identity, and being a woman is part of that.  I'm sure that was part of what got a rise out of her.

The moderators here are human too.  We probably should've banned Foreman a long time ago and not allowed him to get away with so much.  Seriously, there were many debates about banning him and or giving him infractions on multiple occasions.  There was arguing among the mods because no one likes to see someone get banned, but he pissed a lot of people off.  It created more tension than it should have, and it cumulated over time.  It was like a repressed issue of the past that finally culminated in a bigger deal than it should have been.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> It doesn't matter what any IM member like myself says.  The mods will do whatever they want.  It's too bad they can't admit that they used entrapment methods to get rid of foreman.  So what if you admit it?  Nothing happens.



I could compile an encyclopedia filled with rule violations and general anus-like behavior from Foreman.  Don't give me that.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> As well, you have to know that Foreman has a knack for pushing people's buttons.



Can I get an "Amen!"  He was the master of that.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Can I get an "Amen!"



Why you gotta bring religion into it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Albob.  Back for good or just passing through?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Why you gotta bring religion into it?


Foreman was the devil.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Albob.  Back for good or just passing through?


OLDBOB been passing through for good since I got here back in '04.  He's kinda flighty.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> OLDBOB been passing through for good since I got here back in '04.  He's kinda flighty.



Flighty?  No, I retired from the Air Force three years ago. 

Giving the old place a test drive.  Things look good so far.  Hopefully IM can get back to it's previous FUN self.


----------



## Decker (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what happened about the banning of Foreman. My two cents on the subject of the merits of Open Chat is that it should be open. No rules, no standards of temperment. I'm certain there are virulent people out there that can purposefully interfere with the operation of this website, but a difference of opinion which results in some namecalling happens. It may happen quite a bit. But that's a burden of the free exchange of ideas. 

Codes for behavior in a forum like this one does one of three things: 1. absolutely nothing 2. dares people to cross THE line or 3. it chills the normal course of discussion. The effect depends on what type of person/speaker you are. 

If I had a voice in the matter, I'd recommend leaving open chat an arena where anything (content-wise) goes.

Also, if there is an underlying economic consideration that banning addresses, I would like to see it.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

Decker said:


> Codes for behavior in a forum like this one does one of three things: 1. absolutely nothing 2. dares people to cross THE line or 3. it chills the normal course of discussion. The effect depends on what type of person/speaker you are.




You forgot one; they cause people to act like adults.  Some people don't seem to be able to do that simply because it's the right thing to do, they have to be told to do so.  When adult behavior breaks down and you get a bunch of three year olds throwing temper tantrums (or worse) the discussion you and I prize so much disappears.  Along with the discussion disappearing, so do the people who enjoy that discussion.  In the end you're left with nothing but the three year olds.  That's the direction I saw IM heading.  Hopefully it's turned around and will become what it used to be, a very enjoyable, INFORMATIONAL site.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> You forgot one; they cause people to act like adults.  Some people don't seem to be able to do that simply because it's the right thing to do, they have to be told to do so.  When adult behavior breaks down and you get a bunch of three year olds throwing temper tantrums (or worse) the discussion you and I prize so much disappears.  Along with the discussion disappearing, so do the people who enjoy that discussion.  In the end you're left with nothing but the three year olds.  That's the direction I saw IM heading.  Hopefully it's turned around and will become what it used to be, a very enjoyable, INFORMATIONAL site.



Ok, who are you and what did you do to Albob?? 
Actually I agree.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 30, 2006)

Decker said:


> I'm not sure what happened about the banning of Foreman. My two cents on the subject of the merits of Open Chat is that it should be open. No rules, no standards of temperment. I'm certain there are virulent people out there that can purposefully interfere with the operation of this website, but a difference of opinion which results in some namecalling happens. It may happen quite a bit. But that's a burden of the free exchange of ideas.
> 
> Codes for behavior in a forum like this one does one of three things: 1. absolutely nothing 2. dares people to cross THE line or 3. it chills the normal course of discussion. The effect depends on what type of person/speaker you are.
> 
> ...



for the most part i agree. however rules have to be part of the system. Prince doesnt want porn posted here, for obvious reasons. therefore there are rules. now all that has to be decided is what rules to use. the basic arguement is where the line should be drawn. some argue for liberal allowances others want a more conservative approach. all in all i feel This is Princes site, he is the one putting the effort into it. Its up to him and if we want to be a part of it, we should follow the rules. none of which are overly restrictive to a good discussion


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> You forgot one; they cause people to act like adults.  Some people don't seem to be able to do that simply because it's the right thing to do, they have to be told to do so.  When adult behavior breaks down and you get a bunch of three year olds throwing temper tantrums (or worse) the discussion you and I prize so much disappears.  Along with the discussion disappearing, so do the people who enjoy that discussion.  In the end you're left with nothing but the three year olds.  That's the direction I saw IM heading.  Hopefully it's turned around and will become what it used to be, a very enjoyable, INFORMATIONAL site.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> You forgot one; they cause people to act like adults.  Some people don't seem to be able to do that simply because it's the right thing to do, they have to be told to do so.  When adult behavior breaks down and you get a bunch of three year olds throwing temper tantrums (or worse) the discussion you and I prize so much disappears.  Along with the discussion disappearing, so do the people who enjoy that discussion.  In the end you're left with nothing but the three year olds.  That's the direction I saw IM heading.  Hopefully it's turned around and will become what it used to be, a very enjoyable, INFORMATIONAL site.



true story.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

There should not be any permanant bans, one month at most (they will learn there lesson)
Most people are not complaining about the fact that foreman got banned (he deserved punishment, but not that severe IMO), but are complaining about how it was handled (permanant ban, 10s of threads deleted, infractions for bumping old foreman threads, etc.)
and now there is all these threats of bans, that would have never happened before the whole foreman thing.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> *There should not be any permanant bans, one month at most (they will learn there lesson)*.



who are we to decide that?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> who are we to decide that?



it is my opinion, but it is up to them


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Ok, who are you and what did you do to Albob??




I shot him right between the eyes.  Had to use the Wildey to get through that thick skull of his.  Then I buried his shriveld up old ass out in the desert.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> There should not be any permanant bans, one month at most (they will learn there lesson)
> Most people are not complaining about the fact that foreman got banned (he deserved punishment, but not that severe IMO), but are complaining about how it was handled (permanant ban, 10s of threads deleted, infractions for bumping old foreman threads, etc.)
> and now there is all these threats of bans, that would have never happened before the whole foreman thing.




I've seen a LOT of people get banned from this site.  I can't give specific numbers, but I know of a few instances where the banned person has gone to Rob and made a sincere appology and promise to never repeat the behavior.  In every instance I know of the person was given permission to come back.  When they came back and behaved themselves it was as if the banning had never happened in the first place.  If the person acted up again they were instantly banned, never to return.  In other words, permanent banning has to exist because some people never learn.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> I shot him right between the eyes.  Had to use the Wildey to get through that thick skull of his.  Then I buried his shriveld up old ass out in the desert.



So are you going to get all pissy when I start telling you how shitty the Eagles and the Flyers are.

At least the Flyers smarted up and got rid of that douche bag Bobby Clarke.


----------



## Decker (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> You forgot one; they cause people to act like adults. Some people don't seem to be able to do that simply because it's the right thing to do, they have to be told to do so. When adult behavior breaks down and you get a bunch of three year olds throwing temper tantrums (or worse) the discussion you and I prize so much disappears. Along with the discussion disappearing, so do the people who enjoy that discussion. In the end you're left with nothing but the three year olds. That's the direction I saw IM heading. Hopefully it's turned around and will become what it used to be, a very enjoyable, INFORMATIONAL site.


I see your point ALBOB and it's a sensible one.  

When adult interaction breaks down into childish retorts, I either leave that thread or I call the person on it.  I'm of the mind that quality conversations will rise above the noise of its own volition--shaming the childish along the way---or it will fall to those that are petty.  It's a crapshoot.

I see a lot of threads come and go that are worthless.  That's part of free expression though.  The good and the bad.  Even I can gauge the ebb and flow of open chat where it's pretty obvious to me that no one is interested in discussing the finer points of geo-political peace processes and threads re jokes, farts, bad combovers, games etc. will rule the day.  That's ok, sometimes life is like that.

See how long-winded I was.  Why it's ban-worthy.  Take the last train to Dullsville and I'll be waiting at that station.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> So are you going to get all pissy when I start telling you how shitty the Eagles and the Flyers are.
> 
> At least the Flyers smarted up and got rid of that douche bag Bobby Clarke.


 

   Maybe not, but I am damnit!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> So are you going to get all pissy when I start telling you how shitty the Eagles and the Flyers are.
> 
> At least the Flyers smarted up and got rid of that douche bag Bobby Clarke.




Oh man, my first day back and you go straight for my family jewels.  Yeah, I guess IM is getting back to normal. 

Bobby Clarke is a god.  You will not blaspheme Bobby Clarke. 

The Eagles can still win a wild-card spot.


----------



## Decker (Oct 30, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> for the most part i agree. however rules have to be part of the system. Prince doesnt want porn posted here, for obvious reasons. therefore there are rules. now all that has to be decided is what rules to use. the basic arguement is where the line should be drawn. some argue for liberal allowances others want a more conservative approach. all in all i feel This is Princes site, he is the one putting the effort into it. Its up to him and if we want to be a part of it, we should follow the rules. none of which are overly restrictive to a good discussion


You're right. Robert can set the tone as he sees fit. It is a private site after all. Although he missed the mark by banning porn, he has done a pretty good job otherwise. As far as setting speech policy, I would think that he'd like to keep his paying customers happy...not just elite members but those ordering the products he endorses/gets a cut of. On the same note, he has to present a product/fora that appeals to new potential customers.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

Decker said:


> I see your point ALBOB and it's a sensible one.
> 
> When adult interaction breaks down into childish retorts, I either leave that thread or I call the person on it.  I'm of the mind that quality conversations will rise above the noise of its own volition--shaming the childish along the way---or it will fall to those that are petty.  It's a crapshoot.
> 
> ...



If this were strictly a face-to-face conversation, I'd be right there with you.  But you have to put it into context, IM is a business.  (Of sorts)  The personal attacks and general childishness were driving away customers.  You can't run a business that way for long...............unless you ENJOY filing for Chapter 11.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Oh man, my first day back and you go straight for my family jewels.  Yeah, I guess IM is getting back to normal.
> 
> Bobby Clarke is a god.  You will not blaspheme Bobby Clarke.
> 
> The Eagles can still win a wild-card spot.



God hahaha.  He is a brain dead buffoon that did nothing but get a mediocre playoff team.  Shit even the leafs did that LOL

And so can the Packers HAHAHA


----------



## Decker (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> If this were strictly a face-to-face conversation, I'd be right there with you. But you have to put it into context, IM is a business. (Of sorts) The personal attacks and general childishness were driving away customers. You can't run a business that way for long...............unless you ENJOY filing for Chapter 11.


That's funny b/c I just wrote a response exactly like yours and my browser shut down.  Rob has to make a living.  Sometimes principles of free speech are casualties of that consideration.  Personally, I ignore any rules and if I happen to violate one in the ordinary course of discussion....well, then it's time for me to move on.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> The Eagles can still win a wild-card spot.



Not if they don't play better than they did yesterday.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I see your point.. In fact, I've seen it all along.  I'm not objecting to the fact that Foreman got banned.  He earned that distinguished title on many an occasion prior to this incident.
> 
> My whole objection was the way this was handled.  Mods engaging in a even exchange of underhanded insults and ego bursting comments.  Formean wouldn't back down.  They wouldn't either.  Both sides were behaving as equally vindictive toward one another.  Both sides goading (almost daring) the other to "take it to the next level"
> 
> ...



No mod engaged Foreman other than Jodi, she closed the thread and apologized, and then he started making threads like 
"the gayest signature", and put it down as Jodi's.  He was warned by whoever, and kept pushing.  I wish those threads were still here, they were hilarious.

Oh, and Foreman wasn't entrapped.  That's like saying they entrapped the 9/11 terrorists by putting planes in the air and a tall building in the way.


----------



## Decker (Oct 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> God hahaha. He is a brain dead buffoon that did nothing but get a mediocre playoff team. Shit even the leafs did that LOL
> 
> And so can the Packers HAHAHA


Back off man, the Pack is back.  

Hell, they were 27 plays away from being undefeated this year so far.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> No mod engaged Foreman other than Jodi, she closed the thread and apologized, and then he started making threads like
> "the gayest signature", and put it down as Jodi's.  He was warned by whoever, and kept pushing.  I wish those threads were still here, they were hilarious.
> 
> Oh, and Foreman wasn't entrapped.  That's like saying they entrapped the 9/11 terrorists by putting planes in the air and a tall building in the way.



WTF?

Foreman and Jodi were engaged?!  And Foreman was in on 9/11?!!!

WTF?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 30, 2006)

Decker said:


> Back off man, the Pack is back.
> 
> Hell, they were 27 plays away from being undefeated this year so far.



which 27


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2006)

Decker said:


> Back off man, the Pack is back.
> 
> Hell, they were 27 plays away from being undefeated this year so far.



Trust me I am a Packer fan,  I just hope they reach .500


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> WTF?
> 
> Foreman and Jodi were engaged?!  And Foreman was in on 9/11?!!!
> 
> WTF?



thats exactly what that meant


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> WTF?
> 
> Foreman and Jodi were engaged?!  And Foreman was in on 9/11?!!!
> 
> WTF?



They sounded more like they were married.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Decker (Oct 30, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> which 27


I meant 27% of their plays.  There really was a John Facenda GB Packer rah rah film called, "7 plays away" from the Bart Starr coaching years.

It showed how a 5-11 team was "7 plays away" from making the playoffs.  Pathetic.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, i suppose I can find one unique outcome from all this.

Decker and I are on the same side of a discussion


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Decker and I are on the business end of a spanking



Double-


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Decker and I are on the same side of a discussion



End it man.  Just put a bun to your head and end it all right now.  You can't get any lower than agreeing with Decker.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> *He was warned by whoever, and kept pushing.  I wish those threads were still here, they were hilarious.
> *



I havn't heard anyone mention this. But that night was freakin Hilarious!!!


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Oh, and Foreman wasn't entrapped. *That's like saying they entrapped the 9/11 terrorists by putting planes in the air and a tall building in the way*.


Funny.....  I thought the predominant arguement about 911 was the Administration's failure to act appropriately. 

Again......  as Little Wing already stated.  This isn't about Foreman.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> End it man. Just put a bun to your head and end it all right now. You can't get any lower than agreeing with Decker.


 yea... I was thibnking the same thing!  But Decker and I agree on good scotch as well so seeing "eye-to-eye" isn't something totally new.

On a side note.... Your signature couldn't be more appropriate for this forum now.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> yea... I was thibnking the same thing!  But Decker and I agree on good scotch as well so seeing "eye-to-eye" isn't something totally new.
> 
> On a side note.... Your signature couldn't be more appropriate for this forum now.



Don't feel bad about that.  Good booze is like a universal language.


----------



## god hand (Oct 30, 2006)

Decker said:


> I'm not sure what happened about the banning of Foreman. My two cents on the subject of the merits of Open Chat is that it should be open. No rules, no standards of temperment. I'm certain there are virulent people out there that can purposefully interfere with the operation of this website, but a difference of opinion which results in some namecalling happens. It may happen quite a bit. But that's a burden of the free exchange of ideas.
> 
> Codes for behavior in a forum like this one does one of three things: 1. absolutely nothing 2. dares people to cross THE line or 3. it chills the normal course of discussion. The effect depends on what type of person/speaker you are.
> 
> ...



I agree 150%. U shouldnt get an infraction for saying someone sigs sucks. I do agree there should be no porn, which was put into effect like one day after I posted a shit load of interracial pics.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

god hand said:


> I agree 150%. U shouldnt get an infraction for saying someone sigs sucks. I do agree there should be no porn, which was put into effect like one day after I posted a shit load of interracial pics.



True Story x 200%


----------



## god hand (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> *No mod engaged Foreman other than Jodi, she closed the thread and apologized, and then he started making threads like
> "the gayest signature", and put it down as Jodi's*.  He was warned by whoever, and kept pushing.  I wish those threads were still here, they were hilarious.



SO WHAT! And you wonder why he talked about women the way he did! You want to ban someone for what they say about your signature? Give me a fuckin break.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

For real. My sig got mentioned a couple times.

IT's Open Chat, everyone just needs to lighten up a bit. It's all for jokes.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

god hand said:


> SO WHAT! And you wonder why he talked about women the way he did! You want to ban someone for what they say about your signature? Give me a fuckin break.



Do you know what the real shame is, god hand?  You and I can no longer have our heart felt, one on one, talks any more.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> End it man.  Just put a *bun *to your head and end it all right now.  You can't get any lower than agreeing with Decker.


*Fun with Bun Puns






*


----------



## god hand (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Do you know what the real shame is, god hand?  You and I can no longer have our heart felt, one on one, talks any more.



Its all over


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> *Fun with Bun Puns*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


LOL!!  I caught that typo as well but couldn't find an appropriate response.

Thanks for covering down on that


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

god hand said:


> Its all over


Word.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> You forgot one; they cause people to act like adults.  Some people don't seem to be able to do that simply because it's the right thing to do, they have to be told to do so.  When adult behavior breaks down and you get a bunch of three year olds throwing temper tantrums (or worse) the discussion you and I prize so much disappears.  Along with the discussion disappearing, so do the people who enjoy that discussion.  In the end you're left with nothing but the three year olds.  That's the direction I saw IM heading.  Hopefully it's turned around and will become what it used to be, a very enjoyable, INFORMATIONAL site.


I too left outta here because of people like Topolo "rubbing one out" on every thread he posted in.  Well said and it is good to see you in here again.  You're worth at least 1 1/2 topolos any day.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Hey, is that a new smiley?




no it's one of my collection. i have tons. that one is called "shifty"


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> *Fun with Bun Puns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet ass thanks for posting it Maniclion!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> No. Firestorm.


I miss the red spandex wearing guy! (I mean..not like I wanna go shopping for curtains together kind of miss..but a good guy)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> I helped


You remembered.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> No. Firestorm.


Oh yes, I remember him. He was still here when I first came along.

I do recall his bad temper.


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Thats a sweet ass thanks for posting it Maniclion!!!!



Maniclion is amazing!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> Maniclion is amazing!



How did you know about that?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this. If a customer is not satisfied with the service they receive they're more than welcome to shop elsewhere. Also, if a customer walks into a store and starts causing trouble they get their asses thrown out. That's how it works in the real world, why would it be different here?


Ho-lee-crap! It's the ghost of IM past!

Hey Albob! How's things?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> End it man. Just put a bun to your head and end it all right now. You can't get any lower than agreeing with Decker.


you were thinking of food..again..weren't you?
A sticky bun?
A cinna-bun?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you were thinking of food..again..weren't you?
> A sticky bun?
> A cinna-bun?



Probably Essy's.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You remembered.



Memories


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> For real. My sig got mentioned a couple times.
> 
> IT's Open Chat, everyone just needs to lighten up a bit. It's all for jokes.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You remembered.



I just had a good laugh 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36862


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


>



I cant update my sig cuz it has more than 3 lines.  I dont think it looks bad do you?

What I really want to know...is where the FUCK is my avatar?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> I just had a good laugh
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36862



Fricking priceless ...


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I cant update my sig cuz it has more than 3 lines.  I dont think it looks bad do you?
> 
> What I really want to know...is where the FUCK is my avatar?



your avatar sucked! get over it!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)

MyK said:


> your avatar sucked! get over it!


----------



## Decker (Oct 31, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> End it man. Just put a bun to your head and end it all right now. You can't get any lower than agreeing with Decker.


You guys are the best.  I knew you and Witmaster had at least one redeeming quality--scotch--so I knew there might be hope.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're worth at least 1 1/2 topolos any day.



I guess I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you were thinking of food..again..weren't you?
> A sticky bun?
> A cinna-bun?



Again?  STILL!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Probably Essy's.



Now THOSE were some sweet buns.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> your avatar sucked! get over it!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Now THOSE were some sweet buns.



Never heard them called that, but I agree they were nice!!!
Ever hear from her?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Never heard them called that, but I agree they were nice!!!
> Ever hear from her?



Not in ages.


----------

